# New England Check in after the snow/ice storm!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Is everyone ok after the terrible storm last night???? All out paddocks were taken down by trees.. every single one. Yet again the national gaurd has been called in to help out. We went out to try and get space heaters and NO WHERE had power. Not even the main city. No gas stations open. We are in big trouble around here. The trees might of stopped falling, but the clean up hasn't hardly begun.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry RunAround.  I hope you all get power soon and you can get your paddocks back up and running!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! I hope you guys are doing ok!? :hug: I saw a little bit on some of the storms over that way on the news...can't believe they're started so soon over there!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

We have about 14". No electricity. No heat. Goats are ok. My husband..81 years old..is sick and home alone input 40 degree house..all bundled up ..dealing with all this alone because I am in Tachoma, Wa. visiting my grandchildren. I feel so helpless here while he is having a tough time. The local hotels are alfull..andhe doesn't want to go too far away from the animals. Say a prayer that power comes on soon so that he can have heat..aund that he doesnt get any sicker.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh dear Willow! Will definitely be saying prayers for your husband, and all those suffering through it right now. We got almost 2 feet in a day here in Colorado and our electric was out for 2 days. We have 3 giant cottonwood trees in our yard and all night long there was crashing in the yard and crashing on the decks and crashing on our rooftop... I'm talking BIG honkin' branches 5-8 inches wide and ten-twenty feet long. And since our stove is electric, we had no heat AND no way to cook a hot meal. No phones, no internet either. The memory is still fresh enough to make me shudder for your husband! Is there a neighbor who might be able to look in on him and see how he's doing?

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, we have no power no water and no heat. It sucks!!!!!!! We have a generator we are using it for a heating blanket. some tv and cooking dinner in a crock pot. Freezing right now. arg


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hang in there Run Around! :grouphug: Hope it all lets up soon and the crews can get there and fix the power lines etc...

We're expecting another snow storm next Wed. Not quite enough time to get a wood stove set up properly in the house, but enough time to get the generator here from my husband's commercial yard. Gulp.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Wow; hang in there everyone! Sheesh, I've been complaining about our 50 degree weather... I guess I'll stop now and be thankful that we aren't having snow storms!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

National grid wont even give an estimate on getting the wires fixed.. which means a LONG time. Power line on our road is broken in at least 7 places just up to our house. Still haven't seen a national grid truck... 

IF there are any gas stations open then they have jacked up the price and/or they are out of fuel.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about all of the damage this storm has done for you guys. I hope and pray that things will be restored back to normal.
We were not even touched by the storm. We got about 2 inches of snow and it all melted today, and not only 30 miles from us there are people with no power and 50 miles from us got it worse. There is a lot of snow which took down many power lines. We have 2 generators to power our 3 fridge/freezers and a very large chest freezer and a oil furnace doesn't use electricity for when these things do happen. They tend to happen 2-6 times a years.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

>>>IF there are any gas stations open then they have jacked up the price and/or they are out of fuel.

Yikes -- that makes me want to go Solar and Wind Power yesterday...


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I can really empathize with you guys. Here in western NY I'm used to these type of storms. Most comparable was our historic October Storm of 5 years ago, earlier in the month when none of the leaves had fallen. It was sheer devastation - lost so many trees, no power for several days. Some areas took 2 weeks to get hooked up. I just hope you get in on the better temps this week which will melt the snow and make it easier for crews to work. I tell you, you really appreciate utilities when you go without!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Just called my husband. Power is on and he,s starting to warm up. He did have a few offers to go to homes with wood stoves but he didn't want to be too far away from the animals. I'll he getting on a plane soon...home to Massachusetts from Tacoma. Thanks for the prayers. RunAround, I hope that your power iis restored.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Willow...thank goodness that your hubby is doing well! He must be pretty stubborn too, glad that power has been restored and he's warming up!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you got your power back! We are looking at friday for our power.... but I'd say more like next week. Lost count of how many poles we saw that were broken clean in half... yeah... power isn't going to be on for a long time. Went to the gas station and bought some gas... after an hour of waiting and a VERY long long long long line. We were going to go to my aunts house with a woodstove, but out electrician actually made it over to the house and when we got home there was a yellowcord sticking out of our basement. Then found a note on the door saying he had made it so our heat could be plugged in to the genterator!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!

We may stink because we have no water, Cold or Hot, but we have HEAT!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh so happy you have heat  -- can you melt the snow at least for water?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

goat have their winter water tub filled so they are all set. We are useing the neighbors water.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh very good


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad you have heat. My kids' power was out in Vermont for 18 hours. They have no trees, I guess that was smart. Sounds like everyone is going to be all right. That was a scary storm.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well we just now got back phone, internet and tv. Power was out until this afternoon since last Sat at 2PM!! 

All animals made it thru ok. Lots of fence damage!  Cleanup just started but there are a few trees that did not have bad damage. :sigh: 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you back Logan!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Liz!!  Nice to be back.


----------

